# Ribeyes and stuff



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Grilled up some fine ribeye hunks o' beef along with some fried 'taters, and some Wolfe Rub Original carrots. Steaks were seasoned with salt & pepper.'Taters were seasoned with the drippings from the roasted galic sausage I put in the bun warming rack. Threw a few Smokinliciuos Woodscuits (Rum flavored) directly on the burner for some real mellow smoke flavor.
Sorry........I used gas......I had a long day.......I'm surprised the gasser still worked


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2008)

....as far as the HUGE pics..............sorry.  
I have to get the hang of the "other" uploading sites.
I so miss allyoucanupload............  
I hope you enjoy


----------



## Uncle Al (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope we enjoy   What???


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2008)

THE BIG HUGE PICS....... :roll:


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 20, 2008)

Great minds think alike. Did yours look like this??

I finally finished all the honey do's for the weekend and cooked some really tender ribeyes with some canned veggies for dinner tonight.

Oh and some gorganzola cheese sauce for the ribeyes.


----------



## Griff (Apr 20, 2008)

The pics are gone.



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Grilled up some fine ribeye hunks o' beef along with some fried 'taters, and some Wolfe Rub Original carrots. Steaks were seasoned with salt & pepper.'Taters were seasoned with the drippings from the roasted galic sausage I put in the bun warming rack. Threw a few Smokinliciuos Woodscuits (Rum flavored) directly on the burner for some real mellow smoke flavor.
> Sorry........I used gas......I had a long day.......I'm surprised the gasser still worked


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2008)

I still see 'em? :?

RB how about that cheese sauce? How'd you make it?


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 20, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> I still see 'em? :?
> 
> RB how about that cheese sauce? How'd you make it?



Melt equal parts butter and the cheese and add some lime juice(a few drops) and habanero(as much as you want) and a dash of water on low heat.


----------



## Unity (Apr 20, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> I still see 'em? :?


Who cares about you? *We* can't see 'em.

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's it.......I give up...............


----------



## john pen (Apr 20, 2008)

Im sure if I saw the pics Id say " Thats good eats"...


----------



## Unity (Apr 20, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Im sure if I saw the pics Id say " Thats good eats"...


+1

--John


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 21, 2008)

Poof, 

At the bottom of the album, hit Select All, and then Generate HTML and IMG Code.

http://s279.photobucket.com/albums/kk148/Puff67/

It ain't rocket science BOY!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 21, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Poof,
> 
> At the bottom of the album, hit Select All, and then Generate HTML and IMG Code.
> 
> ...



No its quantum physics, 
Just like DaQ said Puff but you gotta log in 1st.
After logging in you will see a checkbox by each photo, you check the photo/s you want after you get lots of pic's in there or do like Scotty said & select all


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Poof,
> 
> At the bottom of the album, hit Select All, and then Generate HTML and IMG Code.
> 
> ...


It is when to much rocket fuel was consumed the night before.  
If these don't work.....I'm done.








="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2008)

well/


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2008)

well/


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 21, 2008)

Good job


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Good job


Shake N Bake bud.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 21, 2008)

"If you're not first, you're last"! And those pic's were first rate buddy!!  Well worth the wait!!!  I love the big pic's!!!


----------



## Unity (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats good eats  

--John


----------



## Griff (Apr 21, 2008)

That worked. I had too much rocket fuel on Friday night.


----------



## john a (Apr 21, 2008)

Showoff - Great job Puff.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Apr 22, 2008)

Puff and Ron both cooks looked great.  Did me a ribeye this past weekend too.  I know no pics no cook


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 22, 2008)

Everything looks great gongrats


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice job Puff.  

You gas grill expertise is impressive.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Nice job Puff.
> 
> You gas grill expertise is impressive.


   I was in a hurry...and thanks


----------



## wittdog (Apr 22, 2008)

Busted...


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Busted...


  I did cook within view of bags of charcoal.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 22, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 23, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rancher, KF, Royal Oak, and Cowboy


----------

